# I left my wife a week ago



## Johnyx (Sep 29, 2020)

So I finally left my marriage of 25 yr plus.
we have had a history of never getting on always bickering.
we have 2 grown up children both have left home.
anyway after my wife started retesting her EA partner 6 months after she promised me she wouldn’t I left.
im in a small apt and I have everything I need.
here is the just of it, I am not missing my partner one bit, I actually feel better about life , I cannot believe Im not wallowing in grief.
we do have a business together and she wants to keep her role in it, she is a very effective manager in the business and would be missed .
so far this is the only downfall to me leaving.
should I expect thing to get worse , will some kind of breakdown inevitably happen.
im just thinking that it’s all too easy.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Be grateful that you are feeling ok. Maybe things just werent happy and its a relief for you.


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

Since you are tied with a business, you should make sure your finances and legal issues are rock solid -- get a good team together for this.


----------



## Spicy (Jun 18, 2016)

If both of you have been unhappy for a long time, I’m not surprised you are doing fine. How did the kids handle the news?


----------



## She'sStillGotIt (Jul 30, 2016)

LOL...I couldn't contain my excitement and joy when I left my serial cheating husband after 11 years. 

I LOVED my new place...happiest time of my life.

You'll see.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

If you get legal advice and arrange things correctly, you and your soon to be ex-wife could probably continue on as you have in the business. I have seen it done, where two ex-spouses continue to successfully run a business together. It can be done.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Jun 16, 2014)

Glad you’re happy. Hope you have legal counsel


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

Sometimes it really is just that easy. Not always, for sure, but sometimes. Enjoy.


----------



## Dadto2 (Aug 11, 2020)

Glad it's going well for you. Stay strong. The first holidays may be a little tough, so be prepared if that happens.


----------



## oldshirt (Apr 1, 2017)

Even people who are devastated and in the pits of depression and despair after a separation often get happier and more fulfilled over time.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

Make sure she isn’t going to manage that business straight into the ground out of spite. Split means split. Rip the bandage off ... no ties.... no connections. It will come back to bite you in the end.


----------



## SpinyNorman (Jan 24, 2018)

Maybe you'll always feel this way. Maybe at some point you'll feel sad, if so that isn't unusual or proof you've made a mistake. 

Sorry you find yourself here, but it sounds like you're being pretty smart about it.


----------

